# Johnny Cash - Cisco Clifton's Fillin Station



## Meanderer (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 15, 2015)

Great video, Jim. Never heard this before.


----------



## drifter (Sep 15, 2015)

Good stuff.never heard before either.


----------



## oldman (Sep 16, 2015)

Here's my favorite. I am a big fan of "The Possum."


----------



## Raven (Sep 16, 2015)

Great video and song from the past.
I miss George Jones and many of the great singers we rarely hear anymore.
Thanks oldman.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 16, 2015)

oldman, that was just wonderful!  Thank you!


----------

